# Snuggle pockets!



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Been AWOL for awhile as I have been working hard on my new website. http://snugglepocket.com/. It is finally up and running! I have my own business now and I just wanted to share and hope you enjoy it! I have lots of fabric choices and can make any size you want!
If anyone would like one of these little covers for their doggies or cats just let me know before you order....All my chi people friends will get a $5.00 discount off the listed prices
http://snugglepocket.com/.

thanks....
Darlene, Dazy and Lulubelle


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

whats the address of your website? - i would love to have a look!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck Darlene!! Great website! I love the free shipping!!! I just might have to order one of these!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Sooo cute! I love pattern #13!! I like that we can put a regular people pillow inside . Very cool idea! I just might have to buy one.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

JRZL said:


> whats the address of your website? - i would love to have a look!


Here is the website address

http://snugglepocket.com/.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Heee heeee.....very similar to my snuggle beds. I made a some before Xmas and for secret Santa gifts, but have been to consumed with my carriers. I wish you well on your new venture

Lori


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Heee heeee.....very similar to my snuggle beds. I made a some before Xmas and for secret Santa gifts, but have been to consumed with my carriers. I wish you well on your new venture
> 
> Lori


Hi Lori
I love the beds you made! I saw them at Christmas time and they were so cute! I like the way you made the opening for the pillow. Mine just opens in the front.
The carriers are really cute too! You do real nice work. I wish my girls would be still in a carrier but they just freak out when I try putting them in 
Looks like your keeping busy and it is so much fun to sew and create things
Thankyou and same to you....happy sewing
Sincerely, Darlene


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Dazy Mae said:


> Hi Lori
> I love the beds you made! I saw them at Christmas time and they were so cute! I like the way you made the opening for the pillow. Mine just opens in the front.
> The carriers are really cute too! You do real nice work. I wish my girls would be still in a carrier but they just freak out when I try putting them in
> Looks like your keeping busy and it is so much fun to sew and create things
> ...


I just think yours are soo cute. I love the red and blue one. Don't you wish there were more hrs in the day???? You should try making them with the sham opening on the bottom. It does work really well. You could also add Velcro as well, but I have found they don't need it.

Lori


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

What a neat idea!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> I just think yours are soo cute. I love the red and blue one. Don't you wish there were more hrs in the day???? You should try making them with the sham opening on the bottom. It does work really well. You could also add Velcro as well, but I have found they don't need it.
> 
> Lori


I did make some with the sham in the bottom and I made the others with the opening in the front. It was so funny because I had people request it both ways. LOL!
Oh and your right...velcro is great! I use it on both and it seems to do the trick..just a little piece


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh darlene! u finally got the website up and running, good for you! i love the animated cat falling asleep on the bed hahaha  very nice website!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Darlene, I really like your beds and have a question please. My two little girls love to snuggle together and they love to be covered.. Do you think there is room for the two of them in one bed? Thanks, Deb


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

chideb said:


> Darlene, I really like your beds and have a question please. My two little girls love to snuggle together and they love to be covered.. Do you think there is room for the two of them in one bed? Thanks, Deb


Hi Deb..
Yes The larger pocket is great for 2 smaller dogs to fit perfectly. Here is a picture of my daughter's beagle/doxie mix and there is lots of room. Even the pic of my little girl in hers still has lots of room for 2 chi's See the pic of her on the first page of the website...she is the little chi sleeping in her snuggle pocket I make he pockets with little pleats so there is always enough room for them to really get in and snuggle down.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! Can't wait to get it :hello1:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

lovely website!! do you send to the UK?


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> lovely website!! do you send to the UK?


Hi Princess!
Yes! I do send to the UK and you would just have to pay for shipping. It would not be very much as I ship these covers in soft bubble packs and that holds down a lot on shipping cost....I'm going to the post office tommorrow and I will let you all know exactly what shipping would be to the UK


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Awww they look fantastic


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck on your new website and snuggle pockets! They look very nice and comfy!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> lovely website!! do you send to the UK?



Ok...checked on shipping to the UK and it would be between 10.00 and 12.00 depending on where you are located.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

These are some new ones I made...The pink polka-dot was made for little Pepper My pics are kind of large,,,need to fix that!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Fantastic job Darlene!!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll get pics of Pepper in hers tonight, we love it!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i love the pink polka dot!! cant wait to see pepper in it x


----------

